# Dutch Oven Recipes



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been looking to expand my dutch oven repertoire (beyond the usual cobbler and mountain man breakfast) and came across this site:
http://forums.idos.org/index.php

It's the discussion forum for the International Dutch Oven Society. It doesn't seem to be a very active forum, but people have posted some good looking recipes on there. I might have to try a few.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Some good lookin recipes there, interesting, quite a few of those people are from here in Utah!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks ACHY. Interesting stuff.

I know nothing about Dutch oven cooking - well, other than eating it.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

I recently tried a new cobbler recipe I got from Scouting Magazine. It was developed by IDOS President H. Kent Rappleye. Here's a link to the recipe:
http://www.scoutingmagazine.org/issues/0911/d-dutch.html
It was by far the best cobbler I've ever had.

I've seen a few other dutch oven recipes in Scouting Magazine but I haven't yet tried any of them. Here are some more links.
http://www.scoutingmagazine.org/issues/1003/d-dutch.html
http://www.scoutingmagazine.org/issues/0903/a-cooking.html


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

My family tried that Italian style roast beef and I have to say it was pretty dang good. We don't make too often because some of the ingredients, like sun-dried tomatoes and kalamata olives, are hard to find around here, but it is tasty.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You can get kalamata olives and sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil at Costco. Walmart has them both as well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Over Labor Day, one of our meals had dutch oven cornbread to go with it. It had the normal cornmeal bread part, but also real corn kernels, and some cheddar cheese. TASTY!!! It was salty and sweet at the same time. I'll have to get the recipe to post on here.


----------

